

Silverlight, DRM, Netflix and Linux - juiceandjuice
http://forums.silverlight.net/forums/t/94992.aspx

======
juiceandjuice
I started this thread what seems like forever ago. What's interesting is that
it's had over 2 million views in that time, and nothing has happened. In that
time, an app for iPhone, iPad, and PS3 (twice) has been released, but Netflix
is still absent on linux. Android (linux based!) has support before linux
does. I omitted the Roku box (also linux based) because it handles the DRM in
hardware.

